# Where can I get a cheap stick blender?



## ezeriuke (Feb 3, 2010)

Where can I get the cheapest stick blender?  in store or online?


----------



## IanT (Feb 3, 2010)

I got mine from wally-world for like $20... hasnt failed me yet


----------



## agriffin (Feb 6, 2010)

Wally- World!  20 bucks and I got one that has a wisk attachment as well so you can do whipped soap or body butter.  It's a hard plastic for the attachment.  I had a stainless steel one before and it would scratch up my crock pot.


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 7, 2010)

Amazon has the Proctor Silex that they also have at Walmart, for only $13 and they also have the Escali Primo scale for $24. Buy both and get free shipping! I am ordering mine today.


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 11, 2010)

I actually got mine at my local grocery store for around $12.  No shipping! It's a Proctor silex and is holding up like a champ.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2010)

i bought mine at used store, has lasted over 100 batches.. so far.


----------



## candice19 (Feb 24, 2010)

I've seen them in my local Rite Aid and the like for $10!


----------

